# New Labs Low Tsh???



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey,

got new labs in from Monday. I think Im getting a cold or something. I feel super run down and tired and I thought Monday I was getting a cold. cough & sneezing all day. I have been having trouble sleeping and my panic attacks are like full blown cant breathe shaky crying for no reason and I feel like my heart may burst out my chest. Then I cant fall a sleep but so tired through out the day. I just am not sure if its my normal anxiety thyroid anxiety, or from not sleeping, maybe sleeping like 5 hours a night. i wake up every hour.

The dr is giving me low dose of Xanax and wants to see me next week. I feel like crap. she also put me on 30 mg of Aurmor to alternate between the 60. which I started Tuesday. Have yet to pick up the Xanax.

Labs

10-29

T4 free 0.99 rage 0.89-1.76 
TSH 0.057 range 0.35-4.50

I have no Idea what the rages mean but they came on this report. last ones didn't have it.

Edit**

4/12- Tsh 60
Levothroxin 50 Mcg
7/12- Tsh 60, TPO 1451
levothroxin 88mcg
8/12- TSH 0.724 T4 free 1.16
100 MCg of Levothroxin. 
9/12 
60mg of Armour thyroid


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 4/12- Tsh 60
> Levothroxin 50 Mcg
> 7/12- Tsh 60, TPO 1451
> levothroxin 88mcg
> ...


Thank you so much for posting your history.

Why did you/your doctor change you from levothyroxine to Armour?

Your 8/12 labs look pretty good then you changed medications. How were you feeling at that time? Was your anxiety as bad?

One thing I want to point out is your thyroid levels have changed very rapidly in the last 4 months in addition to going onto 2 completely different medications.

You need to begin asking them to run a FT-3 in addition to your FT-4. TSH at this time is useless, but they will insist on running it anyway. Do NOT dose using the TSH,


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Thank you so much for posting your history.
> 
> Why did you/your doctor change you from levothyroxine to Armour?
> 
> ...


 the 100 made me have bad anxiety and I was having bad chest pains so she switched me. when I started out on the 50 I felt sick and wanted to throw up a lot 80 made me feel the same way and I was losing tons of hair and and like bad bad brain fog. I cant remember crap lol. so she thought to up it and then like a week later I was sick and chest pains and just felt sick, I made a post about it a while back.

I will ask her when I go back to see her, She told me to stop the 30 and just do the 60 through out the weekend and give em a call Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your doctors thinking makes no sense - I think I commented on your other post.

If you are having bad anxiety on levo - switching to Armour is like throwing fuel on the fire. T-3 is what usually causes the anxiety in people and now you are taking a heavy T-3 low T-4 replacement.

Do you feel better or worse being on Armour?

I think your issues are being caused by going from hypo to euthyroid, although I don't think you are quite euthyroid yet.

I think a better solution for you personally would have been to stick to the levo for a few more weeks and supplement with an anti anxiety drug. Your numbers were looking good. If you switch drugs again it's only going to prolong your issues, however I think in your case being on a T-4 only med like levo is a better idea, but since you have no FT-3 info it's impossible to say for sure.

I had pretty bad anxiety going from hyper to hypo - which leads me to believe the anxiety is being caused by the movement of your thyroid hormones.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Your doctors thinking makes no sense - I think I commented on your other post.
> 
> If you are having bad anxiety on levo - switching to Armour is like throwing fuel on the fire. T-3 is what usually causes the anxiety in people and now you are taking a heavy T-3 low T-4 replacement.
> 
> ...


on 88 I was on for like almost 2 months and just didn't feel good, I was only on 100 for like 2 weeks and I was having bad chest pains and then I got like sick and she put me on 60.

60 Armour made me feel ok,I was noticing not much acne. but more mood swings.

I have to wait till I get money to go see my dr again, its hard with no insurance. luck for me my dr and the lab work with my cash pay so its not so expensive but,I'm like floating on zero dollars right now.

so In a week or 12 days I get money and I can go get the T3 done. I also want to have my Cortisol because of how tired I am feeling.

I get that this is all like finding what meds work and drs. I really haven't felt good in a while its like i feel like I am on a roller coaster and Id like to get off. haha


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

8/12 levels looked better than now. Your ft4 is low and we have no idea what your ft3 is one of the most valuable readings.

You should have got your ft3 measured when on 100mcg t4 that is a shame.

I also think you need to stick with something for longer than 2 months.

Changing meds without even getting the correct panel is just wasting time and guessing with no direction to a treatment plan.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

iroczinoz said:


> 8/12 levels looked better than now. Your ft4 is low and we have no idea what your ft3 is one of the most valuable readings.
> 
> You should have got your ft3 measured when on 100mcg t4 that is a shame.
> 
> ...


Well ill have to tell my dr to get them done. And I wasn't feeling good my brain fog was bad my anxiety was bad so the dr uped my meds to 100 which caused my heart to jump out my chest and I was still having bad anxiety

I already believe we've had an argument about thos before and you find my excuses lame so if you can't be helpful don't post anything.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

If your doctor took you from 50 to 100 that could explain your symptoms possibly.

Might have been wiser for your doctor to go to 75 first for a month and then to 100.

Might start looking for a new doctor this one looks inadequate. You are on Armour and no ft3 test, is this doctor brain dead.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

iroczinoz said:


> If your doctor took you from 50 to 100 that could explain your symptoms possibly.
> 
> Might have been wiser for your doctor to go to 75 first for a month and then to 100.
> 
> Might start looking for a new doctor this one looks inadequate. You are on Armour and no ft3 test, is this doctor brain dead.


She actually went from 50 to 88 to 100, so it wasn't as big a jump as what you were thinking.

Mel, I do agree that it is important to get those Frees checked (Free T4 and Free T3) while you are giving the Armour a try...and if you end up going back to Levo, you'll still want to get the Frees checked.

It's been a couple of days since you started this thread...any better?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> She actually went from 50 to 88 to 100, so it wasn't as big a jump as what you were thinking.
> 
> Mel, I do agree that it is important to get those Frees checked (Free T4 and Free T3) while you are giving the Armour a try...and if you end up going back to Levo, you'll still want to get the Frees checked.
> 
> It's been a couple of days since you started this thread...any better?


I called she's ordering new blood work.

I was. Feeling pretty ok on the armour but then I think I got sick. I'm still not sleeping even with Xanax. I'm having a hard time swallowing I have a fever and my body hurts. So I'm pretty sure I coughs some flu.

She didn't check them because of money. She ordered the cheap tests.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

iroczinoz said:


> If your doctor took you from 50 to 100 that could explain your symptoms possibly.
> 
> Might have been wiser for your doctor to go to 75 first for a month and then to 100.
> 
> Might start looking for a new doctor this one looks inadequate. You are on Armour and no ft3 test, is this doctor brain dead.


I was on 50 from April to July. 88 from July to September. 100 for 4 weeks. Started 60 armour in October. Be nice or helpful or don't say anything. My dr cares. I'm not on insurance so she does what I can afford.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

iroczinoz said:


> 8/12 levels looked better than now. Your ft4 is low and we have no idea what your ft3 is one of the most valuable readings.
> 
> You should have got your ft3 measured when on 100mcg t4 that is a shame.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better myself! Ditto that!!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Mel1031 said:


> I was on 50 from April to July. 88 from July to September. 100 for 4 weeks. Started 60 armour in October. Be nice or helpful or don't say anything. My dr cares. I'm not on insurance so she does what I can afford.


Mel, chill with the attitude or Im going to boot you. You are asking for help and people are responding to your request. That's what we're here for. We all feel shitty and we all have bad days.

If you don't like the answer they provide, go somewhere else or just disregard it but you don't have to lay into our members like that. that's not what we're about.

Capice?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

nasdaqphil said:


> Mel, chill with the attitude or Im going to boot you. You are asking for help and people are responding to your request. That's what we're here for. We all feel shitty and we all have bad days.
> 
> If you don't like the answer they provide, go somewhere else or just disregard it but you don't have to lay into our members like that. that's not what we're about.
> 
> Capice?


K, I guess I'll just go, when I feel attacked when someone calls my dr brain dead, or when I feel Im being treated like Im stupid because My dr didn't run all my test... I don't have an Attitude I cam here cause I got no one to talk to and im alone in all of it... and the person before has been mean to me before calling me lame.. so No need to boot me I'll just leave....

Sorry


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I didn't ask you to leave. I asked you to simply be respectful to the other posters. If you have trouble with a particular poster and feel you are being "attacked" tell one of the Moderators and they'll take care of it.

I didn't see any provocation in this thread but I did see you lashing out at one of the posters. That was not necessary. We're all in this mess together. Let's all be civil. That's all.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Mel:

Hopefully you read this cause it may save you money and your LIFE.

I've got exactly 2 cents to spend here. First you are on exactly the same road I was on 5 years ago. EXACTLY. Then I would be taken off meds for up to a year then back on for 2 then off. No insurance I can relate.

Then a serious stressfull event in my life sent me back to the doctor. Who prescribed armor again without doing labs and I was dangerously hyper at that time. I went from real low hypo to extreme hyper. Wrong meds and you want to talk about a roller coaster.

Because of meds without proper labs I have spent the last 18 months in sheer hell. I now I have "graves" and "graves eye disease" that the optomologists/MD said was the worst case he had ever seen. Now I need decompression eye surgery, eye lid lengthening surgery and lazy eye surgey. And no insurance. Not only do I not feel good everything I look at all the time is double.

Please listen to what I am saying cause you don't want to end up like me.

The above posters are trying to protect you and help you and they are RIGHT. Your Dr. Is making a mistake and so did mine, they are human to. Its too late for me but not for you. I could have died. PEACE


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

In Mel's defense the poster she was referring to has been quite blunt to her on previous threads.



> Labs
> 
> 10-29
> 
> ...


First of all, what Armour will do is produce lab results like you see, with the low T4 and TSH. This is because of the T3 in it. Most likely the doc was thinking the T3 in Armour would help with the brain fog and lingering fatigue that you were having, but it also does tend to make anxiety symptoms worse, as well as things like chest pain/palpitations.

Regardless, the free T3 test is as expensive as the others put together. In order to stay on T3 medication, you're going to have to do it to really get an idea where you are.

Even though initially your TSH was really high, once you got to 88mcg of levo it pretty much dropped like a rock. Given the alternating 60/30 dose your doc lowered you to, I'm going to guess that your meds might really work best somewhere around 88 after all. Sometimes it takes a little while for the pendulum to swing in the other direction.

I don't know which antibodies tests you had, but with the symptoms you are still having a TSI test might be worthwhile. If you had the thyroid stimulating antibodies, it might explain a lot about your lingering symptoms and the rapid drop in your TSH.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Good grief, what's wrong with being blunt?

Not a thing. In fact, I think it's admirable to be concise and get to the point in as few precise words as possible.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

lainey said:


> Regardless, the free T3 test is as expensive as the others put together. In order to stay on T3 medication, you're going to have to do it to really get an idea where you are


Really? That is messed up. I just looked at the price list where I get blood drawn and ft3 costs the same as ft4 and tsh so no real difference.

I am in Europe but the technology is the same. All these tests cost around $10 each.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Mel1031 said:


> K, I guess I'll just go, when I feel attacked when someone calls my dr brain dead, or when I feel Im being treated like Im stupid because My dr didn't run all my test... I don't have an Attitude I cam here cause I got no one to talk to and im alone in all of it... and the person before has been mean to me before calling me lame.. so No need to boot me I'll just leave....
> 
> Sorry


I am speaking my opinion and yes your doctor is brain dead. Your situtation is no different to a doctor prescribing insulin without checking blood sugar levels. Would you accept that? I mean you are on t3 meds and she is not running ft3 test, absolute joke! Not sure why that offends you but it is what it is.

To be honest totally forgot about any incident we had, I guess you don't like blunt answers but I don't like to sugar coat my responses.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

iroczinoz said:


> Really? That is messed up. I just looked at the price list where I get blood drawn and ft3 costs the same as ft4 and tsh so no real difference.
> 
> I am in Europe but the technology is the same. All these tests cost around $10 each.


Yes, it is. I ran into a problem with it...its quite costly, especially out of pocket.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Really? That is messed up. I just looked at the price list where I get blood drawn and ft3 costs the same as ft4 and tsh so no real difference.
> 
> I am in Europe but the technology is the same. All these tests cost around $10 each.


I checked my Explanation of Benefits from the insurance re: blood testing:

A straight comprehensive metabolic panel, which is a cluster of basic tests is charged at $80, but the insurance pays the lab $7 for it.

A straight TSH test, in round numbers is about $70 and the negotiated discount that the lab actually gets paid is about $12.

A TPO test is $255, with the lab paid $71.

A FT4 test is $280, with the lab paid $27.

A FT3 test is also $280, with the lab paid $54 (this is the value that is more than $12 TSH and $27 FT4. Often similar discounts can be negotiated with the lab if you are paying out of pocket).

The above tests, per the lab sheet, are also restricted in frequency by Medicare. That is, if the person is eligible for government assistance, they are only paid for to be run a certain number of times in a certain period--for thyroid tests that is typically twice a year.

A person with out insurance does not necessarily get the same discount, nor is the price necessarily the same, but as you can see, if you are paying out of pocket and are on a budget, TSH and FT4 are reasonably affordable, but when you add in the rest, it gets expensive very quickly.

This is a fine example of why state-run health care can be a good thing. It is very difficult to "shop" for care, because very often there is no published price for these services, and they vary greatly from place to place. People make choices based on a variety of factors--and where health care and money are involved, in the US, if you don't have the money, the choice is often NO care at all.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

For $120 you get everything at healthcheckusa.com. I use them all the time:

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/Thyroid-Panel-Plus-T4-Free-and-Total-T3-Free-and-Uptake-TSH/46937/

If you look around online you'll find a 10% or 15% off coupon on top of that. I use these guys all the time for testing. Its cheaper than my out of pocket with insurance.

*Thyroid Panel Plus: T4 Free & Total, T3 Free & Uptake, TSH*


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok this is what I'm going to address. I don't have an addittued. I'm not lashing out. At all. So please do not take this as me throwing a tantrum.

Thanks Lainey. For coming to my defense. I wasn't lashing out when I explained about my meds. What I was kinda offended over was being told I need these test done when I've explained before she was goin to order them I had to wait for money. I go to this dr because she's been my dr since I was 16. I have no idea what I need or what I'm doing. So yellin at me bout tests and how my dr is brain dead is kind of mean.

I got to a blood place who works with me. 
Tsh is 20$
T4 is 11$
Ft4 is 15
T3 is 11$ 
Ft3 is 15$
My TPO cost 36$. 
Then they charge a 5 dollar blood draw fee. My last two test cost me 34 dollars. 
It may not seem like a lot but to someone who has no money it's costly.

All I really wanted to know with this post all I wanted to know is if because of my low tsh can it cause me to feel sick and feel run down and not sleep and have bad panic attack. I'm not sleeping at night it's hard to sleep and my anxiety is bad and I feel like crap. Like I'm getting sick but I don't get any cough or Anything. I do have a temp 100.5 at night. At day it's 99.4. And my throat hurts. All I wanted to know is what it meant and if this was getting a virus.

The person before told me I need a t3 to really see what's going on I called my dr she said she will run them it's in the first post.

Sorry that I lashed out. I didn't see it that way. And I didn't forget. My saying attacked. Or whatever was from our previous argument in a post. I didn't feel like you where being nice about it I already said she would order them and you started in like that but I was never lashing out. I wAs being nice about it.

I don't think I will make anymore posts again here. As this happens on all my posts everyone misunderstands what is being said. I don't feel welcome and I did get a lot of help from people. But I don't need to cry over a form.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Re: Healthcheck USA

In some states in the US, particularly the one I live, a doctors' order is required for blood work, and labs like Healthcheck are not allowed to operate. It is not an option for everyone.



> All I really wanted to know with this post all I wanted to know is if because of my low tsh can it cause me to feel sick and feel run down and not sleep and have bad panic attack. I'm not sleeping at night it's hard to sleep and my anxiety is bad and I feel like crap. Like I'm getting sick but I don't get any cough or Anything. I do have a temp 100.5 at night. At day it's 99.4. And my throat hurts. All I wanted to know is what it meant and if this was getting a virus.


Yes, it can cause all of those symptoms.

That is why I suggested a TSI test if you could afford it. Those are the thyroid stimulating antibodies, and could be behind why your TSH dropped so quickly on a low dose.

There are a lot of people who would say your TSH is just fine for Armour, test the T3 to see if you are "really" hyper. Not everyone feels well with a super low TSH, even if the T3 is in range. Right now, as I understand it, you are backing off on the dose a bit, and that is probably the best course until you have testing to be sure.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And on the other hand......yes, it could be a virus you picked up.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel...do I remember correctly that your temp has been running just a big high for some time? I do wonder if you have a slight virus, but it seems like it would have truly declared itself by now, meaning you would have felt full-blown sick by now.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Mel...do I remember correctly that your temp has been running just a big high for some time? I do wonder if you have a slight virus, but it seems like it would have truly declared itself by now, meaning you would have felt full-blown sick by now.


I had a baby fever back when I had my stomach bug virus whatever. But the dr said it was gone.

I don't feel sick right now I just feel tired. I am up from 430 am to 930pm. And I just checked it now its 99.2. Which it usually is durring the day. I mean I expect if it was a virus I would feel like flu but I don't I have an appetite. I feel like I could throw up but I do everyday lol. That's why I'm like is this from my thyroid or because I'm not sleeping or because she lied and I have a virus. I wish I could be full blown sick. Lol then I'd know


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

"Because she lied..."

Seriously?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel1031 said:


> I had a baby fever back when I had my stomach bug virus whatever. But the dr said it was gone.
> 
> I don't feel sick right now I just feel tired. I am up from 430 am to 930pm. And I just checked it now its 99.2. Which it usually is durring the day. I mean I expect if it was a virus I would feel like flu but I don't I have an appetite. I feel like I could throw up but I do everyday lol. That's why I'm like is this from my thyroid or because I'm not sleeping or because she lied and I have a virus. I wish I could be full blown sick. Lol then I'd know


If you feel like you could throw up every day, has your doctor considered acid reflux? When mine is acting up, that's exactly how I feel. Do you burp a lot? There are some over-the-counter meds you could try, such as Prilosec OTC, IF you feel like acid reflux is an issue...of course, talk it over with doc. Intestinal bacteria is another consideration, but of course that testing is pretty expensive (been there, done that).

I wish you could get more help caring for your grandfather. You are really taking on a lot there. Caregivers need a break sometimes. What is your stress level, on a scale from 0 to 10, 10 being very high?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> "Because she lied..."
> 
> Seriously?


No I wast being serious


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> If you feel like you could throw up every day, has your doctor considered acid reflux? When mine is acting up, that's exactly how I feel. Do you burp a lot? There are some over-the-counter meds you could try, such as Prilosec OTC, IF you feel like acid reflux is an issue...of course, talk it over with doc. Intestinal bacteria is another consideration, but of course that testing is pretty expensive (been there, done that).
> 
> I wish you could get more help caring for your grandfather. You are really taking on a lot there. Caregivers need a break sometimes. What is your stress level, on a scale from 0 to 10, 10 being very high?


No I don't really burp. I had acid reflex with my ulcers and sometimes get it but it doesn't feel like that I don't have that bloated feeling.

I mean if I had to get another virus test and see where my blood count was its like 74 dollars just for blood work.

Depends if my moms in a bad mood or not. Or if I go negative in my bank like I just did. I mean yesterday it was high because of this form. I couldn't stop crying and then I got violated at the recycling center so I was at a 7. Usually my days pretty fine. Like today I haven't stressed out. I have no help. No one wants to unless they get money out of it. His family doesn't visit him anymore. I'm all he's got. And my mom hurt her back so now she's on pt so I only get Sundays to myself.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How did your doctor treat your previous stomach virus? If the treatment was simply "let it run its course" (typical for a virus), then I wouldn't bother spending the money on labwork if the symptoms are similar. If it's a bacteria, that's another story altogether...that would need antibiotics.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> How did your doctor treat your previous stomach virus? If the treatment was simply "let it run its course" (typical for a virus), then I wouldn't bother spending the money on labwork if the symptoms are similar. If it's a bacteria, that's another story altogether...that would need antibiotics.


She gave me anti biotics that caused me to throw up and get sicker when I wasn't keeping food down and running a fever after taking it. I don't remeber if I posted it. Then like I started feeling better and she said since my gall 
Bladder looked fine I should be ok.

I was thinking of asking her to check my cortisol lab checked. For how tired and everything is. I dunno. I just feel like I'm good for a week or two and then bam.

I just checked my fever is 100.1 it's 5 pm. It was 99.3 at 3


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

My doctor doesn't call it a fever until it reaches 101.5.

Normal bodies have temperatures that fluctuate all over the place through the course of the day. And by the way.....the normal range for body temperature is 98 - 100.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a good point, CA-Lynn.

Mel, here's a good site/document that shows temp ranges:
http://www.welchallyn.com/documents...normalbodytempchart_20070323_suretempplus.pdf


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I call a fever anything above my 97.8 temp I usually run... and if I am sweating and really hot and then get the chills and it shows 100. anything I call it a fever. Sorry I just do.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

well Im going to get blood work T3 shes re doing my TSH and doing a Cortisol and Vitimin D test, this is all costing me 84 dollars, I also Over the weekend found black mold in my room, the shower leaked and I guess it wasnt fixed and now I have water damaged and theres black mold on the base boards and carpet, Im moving rooms so It can get cleaned up but my dr is going to do a test for toxins since I am still not feeling any better.

Just wanted to update dont know why but I did.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Mold can actually cause all kinds of illnesses. It could be part of the problem.

Let us know your results. Sometimes the replacement isn't so easy, and doesn't go so smoothly with finding a good dose for the medication.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

My t3 they said was fine. Tsh is still low. Cortisol is 8.2 which she says is fine but my vitamin d was low. I'm getting the full report mailed it should be here in two days. So ill post the full numbers then.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Black mold is not good at all...but that could be a blessing that they found it. I agree with Lainey that it could be part of the problem.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Black mold is not good at all...but that could be a blessing that they found it. I agree with Lainey that it could be part of the problem.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Im waiting for get a chest x-ray but its costly... I sprayed bleach and mold killer in my room and left for a day.


----------

